# duralactin update



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My toby has been on the duralactin for somewhere between 4 and 6 weeks now.
My DH and I cannot believe the difference in him. It's as if someone waved a magic wand over him and made him younger!! He walks so much better, and he even gets up off the slippery floors better.
Probably because he's in less pain, he has a whole new outlook on life. He's more active, more alert, just generally having a much better quality of life.
Thanks, GRF, for the duralactin suggestion!
My Tiny has only been on it about 10 days, no change in her yet...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for Toby!
I am so glad he is doing so much better and is feeling good. I also noticed an improvement in Copper's attitude once the pain got better.

Jealous1 recommended it to me. Her rottie has been on it for a couple of years and boy can he move (and lick), but she said her vet tech said it doesn't help all dogs. It did not seem to help my friend's dog with arthritis.

I am super glad it has helped toby and am glad he is feeling better all around.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great news!  So glad Toby is doing better which in turn makes you feel better too!

Has the Duralactin helped with his IBD problem at all? I remember posting a link to a site where the people said it helped out their animals with IBD. Just wondering.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy Toby is actiing younger and feeling better thanks to the duralactin. 

If we can get Barkley's nose to stop bleeding we'll be able to add it back in and get him so adequin injections for his orthopedic issues.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

That is wonderful news Barb, thanks for the update on Toby. Waiting anxiously to hear Tiny an equally positive turn around!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad they are feeling so much better. I am going to keep this is mind for the future.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet and I think it might be helping his IBD, too, but it's hard to tell with Toby because he has asymptomatic IBD, which is pretty rare. The only way we can track his is with his liver enzyme, which goes up higher if the IBD is flared up. So, since it's down....we're hoping it's helping the IBD as well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's Toby? I've been thinking about all of you and hope he is doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for asking....he seems to be doing GREAT! His mange has flared up just a little, but I'm just watching it to see what happens because he's feeling so well I hate to start him back on the ivermectin. He's been out in the yard actually initiating play with the other two, and I truly haven't seen him feel this well for about 2 years.
It HAS to be the duralactin!
How's Copper??


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's been out in the yard actually initiating play with the other two, and I truly haven't seen him feel this well for about 2 years.
> It HAS to be the duralactin!
> How's Copper??


Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad Toby is feeling so good. It surely makes my day. Copper had some improvement with Duralactin, but not as much as Toby. Still, any improvement is good.

Copper is doing pretty well. Some limping on his right front and I am going to have it checked out since it might be due to the humongous lipoma that has invaded his shoulder joint. Otherwise, he is happy and even runs at times. A full out gallop! We went turtle hunting yesterday, but didn't find one. We had a good time in the woods though.


----------

